# Hai, Karate!



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm very disappointed to finally realize that my favorite brand of 1960's aftershave, 'Hai, Karate!' translates into 'Yes, empty hand!'.  Sort of a reverse Engrish.

Anyone else come across bad usages of asian languages?

curiously,

egg


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Oct 17, 2005)

I've always found it a bit funny how teppanyaki is always incorrectly referred to as hibachi here in the West. Hibachi can be translated as "fire pot" and usually refers to a brazier or fireplace of some sort, while teppanyaki has always been a certain style of cooking. I almost feel sorry for the 1st generation Japanese who have to massacre their language by writing "Hibachi restaurant" on their stores just so that people know what they're talking about.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 18, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'm very disappointed to finally realize that my favorite brand of 1960's aftershave, 'Hai, Karate!' translates into 'Yes, empty hand!'.  Sort of a reverse Engrish.
> 
> Anyone else come across bad usages of asian languages?
> 
> ...


I'm too tired to think of any right now...but I'll tell ya that if you keep using "Hai, Karate" your hand won't be empty for long!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

You stole my line!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah...boy, that stuff's a chick magnet if ever there was one.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2005)

In that case Hai Karate is perfect for Kenpo stylists!  It's even in the        KENPO CREED:

I come to you with only Karate; "empty hands." I Have no weapons, but should I be forced to defend myself, 
my principles or my honor.  Should it be a matter of
life or death, right or wrong, then here are my weapons, 
Karate; "empty hands."

Mr. Edmund K. Parker


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 18, 2005)

it doesn't say 'Hai'.  Not even once.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> it doesn't say 'Hai'. Not even once.


:lol: :lol: :lol: no, no it doesn't...


----------



## Gemini (Oct 18, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'm very disappointed to finally realize that my favorite brand of 1960's aftershave, 'Hai, Karate!' translates into 'Yes, empty hand!'.


  That's an outrage. I think you should get your money back. Peobody! To the wayback machine!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 19, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> That's an outrage. I think you should get your money back. Peobody! To the wayback machine!


:rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Yeah...boy, that stuff's a chick magnet if ever there was one.


Ya, I remember the commercials... a guy (usually a geek) puts it on in his apartment and walks into a place that has a lot of girls (a bar or party... once I remember it was an office) and then is forced to use karate to defend himself from their groping hands. 

Me, I'd just tie my hands behind my back and grin and bear it ... if that stuff really ever worked...


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 19, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> if that stuff really ever worked...


Yeah.  You know what bothered me?  I saw those Axe bodyspray commercials where the woman is talking about it and sprayed it on the mannequin and then cant control herself and attacks it?

Well, I went out and bought some axe... but no one attacked me.

The lesson?  I have less sex appeal than a mannequin.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah.  You know what bothered me?  I saw those Axe bodyspray commercials where the woman is talking about it and sprayed it on the mannequin and then cant control herself and attacks it?
> 
> Well, I went out and bought some axe... but no one attacked me.
> 
> The lesson?  I have less sex appeal than a mannequin.


Well, if you could get as "stiff" as a mannequin for as long as a mannequin then you may have better luck...damn this flesh and blood. :ultracool


----------



## Deaf (Oct 21, 2005)

Roflmao.......!


----------

